# Kid in a candy store



## thedarknessrising (Nov 9, 2012)

After my great grandpa's funeral, we went back to my great uncle's house. He has a HUGE collection of swords, knives, and other weapons. I spent half an hour up there, checking out all the different weapons. He had a sacrificial knife, a few cutlasses, an assortment of knives, and, my personal favorite, a Scottish longsword. 

I'm definetely going to use these as inspiration for weapons for some of my characters. Now I just want to know where he was hiding his spell books......


----------



## Twook00 (Nov 9, 2012)

Man, that's awesome (and condolences for your loss).  If I were you, I'd be very nice to this uncle of yours...


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 9, 2012)

thedarknessrising said:


> I'm definetely going to use these as inspiration for weapons for some of my characters. Now I just want to know where he was hiding his spell books......



Check under the floorboards...


----------



## Leif Notae (Nov 9, 2012)

Random vortexes too. 

And if there's anything Skyrim taught me, it was wardrobes are the portals to all things evil.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Nov 9, 2012)

I know some people (online) with totally absurd sword collections. This one guy's home looks like a small, overstocked museum - literally every available space has some kind of sword rack.


----------



## wordwalker (Nov 9, 2012)

thedarknessrising said:


> Now I just want to know where he was hiding his spell books......



Spells aren't in hidden books, you look for any gloves or hats or things that have a tag on them that say "Made in Ab Racad Abra," then you put them on and... But if any are belts, do NOT try them outdoors without tying yourself down first.

--Wait, that's just my WIP.


----------



## Weaver (Nov 9, 2012)

Leif Notae said:


> Random vortexes too.
> 
> And if there's anything Skyrim taught me, it was wardrobes are the portals to all things evil.



Hm.  Back in my day, they'd just lead you to a place with a weird living lamp post growing in the middle of a forest... Or maybe the EVIL wardrobes are the ones made of pine instead of fruitwood?  On the other hand, I don't know Skyrim from bean sprouts, so you could be right.

(Mind like a steel sieve - the only stuff that stays is the trivia.)


----------

